# Movies with fish in it



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well checking out some old CD's I had around I ended up watching Deuce Bigalow again.  Hehe.... now I'm curious what other movies out there are fish related or semi-fish related like Duece Bigalow which I love.  

A good reason not to rush waiting for the sealant to cure in that movie. Muhahahah


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Chris S said:


>


Ahh ok.. Jaws. Your pic did not show up before. Perhaps the image site disabled hotlinking.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

my super ex-girlfriend?
I think the dude in it had a goldfish.

and an older film called the saint - doctor Emma Russel had goldfish.


----------

